# DELL Laptop, not responding...power issues???



## LawDog (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi,

This is my first post, so please forgive me, if I make a mistake in protcol on the boards.

I have a problem with my fiance's DELL Inspiron 1150 Laptop. It was working fine until yesterday. I went to turn it on and I could hear the fan going and the hard drive "clicking", as it normally does, but the screen stays "black". Also, there are 3 lights, next to the power button: the NUM LOCK, CAPS LOCK and Scroll LOCK keys, and normally those light up....they don't now. Is this a power supply issue? I've "held down" the power button for 10 seconds....I've unplugged the battery and AC supply and tried to start it up....nothing works. Also, when I press the power button to turn it off, there is a little "whine" as it turns off.

Please help!!! She has important files (of course), she needs to have access to for business...

Thanks, in advance, for any help!

Law...

PS: she is using Windows XP


----------



## LawDog (Aug 12, 2007)

UPDATE: I've left the machine running, still with no screen, and now the NUM LOCK indicator @ the top of the laptop is flashing and the CAPS LOCK indicator is a solid green. Still no response when I hit the keyboard...screen is still "black". Machine fan can still be heard....

Law...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

Sorry I missed your thread. If after 24 hours nobody responds to your thread, you may bump it once.

I would start by swapping out the RAM. First re-seat each stick. Then, try running with one stick, then the other.

If that doesn't work you can likely still get data off the hard disk. You can buy external enclosures that will allow you to plug the hard disk into another computer and copy files over.


----------



## LawDog (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok, I will try that and get back to you! Thanks for the advice!

Law...


----------



## LawDog (Aug 12, 2007)

Matt,

I re-seated the RAM, as you suggested. Nothing. Now when I press the power button, the machine fan comes on, the CAPS LOCK light blinks and runs for about 30 seconds and the the machine turns off with a "whine".

Any other suggestions? Is it a power supply issue?

My fiance wants to keep the laptop and really wants to use this. She loves this computer for some reason....


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you have a multimeter, test the power supply jack for the correct voltage.

Try turning on the laptop on AC power but with no battery. Then test the laptop only on battery power.


----------



## LawDog (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't have a multimeter, but I am running (and have been running( the laptop off the same power strip as my desktop.

Attempt to try the laptop power with battery only and with AC only....same result.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I think its time to crack open the laptop and re-seat the processor. Do you know how to access the processor and remove the heatsink/fan assembly?

You will also need some new thermal paste.


----------



## LawDog (Aug 12, 2007)

I think I can manage it....let me get my hands on some thermal paste and I'll be back in touch.

Thanks,
Law....


----------



## abdulla10 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there..
Im having exact same problem with my dell inspiron 1150.. I have tried reseating CPU, RAM, Heatsink.. almost all components. but still when i power up only caps lock light flashed.. and the display is completly blank. No POST nothing.. I can hear the fan and hard drive spin and switchs off in a min. Can anyone help to find the solution for this please..

Many thanks in advance ray:


----------



## LawDog (Aug 12, 2007)

I have never found a solution to this problem. Just waiting until we can afford another laptop and take all the info off that one.

Good luck!


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Flashing lock lights (caps lock, num lock, etc.) on a dell laptop indicates a RAM failure of some sort. If reseating the RAM did not help, here is what you have to do next. Take each stick of RAM and use it separately in each of the two slots of the computer to isolate the problem. If one stick works in both slots, but another stick does not work in either, it is a problem with that stick. Replace it. If both sticks work in one slot, but not in the other, there is a problem with that RAM slot. You will have to either live with RAM in just one slot or pay someone to further diagnose the problem with that slot and get it fixed.


----------



## machiner (Apr 9, 2009)

This occurs on my Hp Pavilion 6871 running debian Lenny as well. However, it's not a RAM issue, it's directly related to the intel Pro Wireless 4965 card inside.


----------



## westin40 (May 7, 2008)

Hi,
Repaired one a few months ago with simular problems. 
Changed motherboard, ram, etc. to no avail.
Purchased a used CPU from Ebay, laptop powered up and booted without further problems.

Wes


----------

